# Kung Fu Hustle



## Cryozombie (Apr 26, 2005)

Saw this today... It is a very amusing Kung Fu Comedy...

 Anyone else seen it, or have any comments?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 26, 2005)

Saw it today too, definately good stuff.  Kind of a mix of the Matrix and Shaolin Soccer


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 27, 2005)

I really enjoyed it quite a bit.   Good slapstick/physical humor is hard to do well.  I think they did a good job.  I was just sorry to see

SPOILER BELOW, SKIP IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET!!!!











that the 3 secret masters were gotten rid of so soon at the beginning.  I loved them.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Apr 27, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get a video file of the Axe gang's dance close to the beginning?


----------



## Guro Harold (May 2, 2005)

I saw it last night. It had some funny moments.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (May 2, 2005)

This was pretty cool. Loved that first fight scene when the masters revealed themselves. That, and generally anything with Brother Sum in it.


----------



## someguy (May 2, 2005)

It is a great movie.
The last fight was so funny.  I would watch it again.


----------



## masherdong (May 2, 2005)

I still do not know if I want to see it.  Sounds like it was pretty good afterall.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 2, 2005)

You do, trust me on this


----------



## Aikikitty (May 4, 2005)

I went to go see it Monday with my friend (aka--The Sapphire Ping Dragon on this forum).  We Looooooooooooooooooooooooved it!!!  

There were a few sort-of gross killings in there, but it wasn't gross enough to really bother me (and I can't stand gore or terrible killings or lots of blood!).    Some bad language, but that didn't bother me either and it usually does.  Maybe because it was in subtitles.  Awesome special effects that reminded me of The Matrix.  Many funny laugh-out-loud parts.  During one scene, we were almost in tears we were laughing so hard. :lol:  Overall, a very enjoyable movie and we are both very glad to have seen it.

I definitely want to buy this movie on DVD when it comes out!   :lol: 

Robyn  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 4, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I was just sorry to see __________ at the beginning.  I loved them.


I did too Feisty; however, I also liked the others as well. _[I'm not going into specifics so as not to spoil it for those who haven't seen it yet.]_ IMO, it's a good movie & I highly recommend it, especially if you liked "Shaolin Soccer." 

"Thumb Up!"


----------



## DuneViking (May 6, 2005)

Its a hoot!


----------



## Sin (May 9, 2005)

I haven't seen it bu tmy sensei has, and he suggested that I go and see it...so I think I will. I'll cocme back here after i do.


----------

